# Purchase Peptides Aromasin Lab results



## TwisT (May 13, 2012)

Via *crackrbaby (full thread here) *While on cycle. 

Please rep him for his effort!

Huge serum test with great e2 control


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll have some new labs done within the month..


----------

